# DNA 250



## method1 (3/8/16)

Looks interesting.. I definitely need 250w for the kayfun 5 

https://evolvapor.forumchitchat.com/post/dna-250-8198177

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ezekiel (4/8/16)

method1 said:


> Looks interesting.. I definitely need 250w for the kayfun 5
> 
> https://evolvapor.forumchitchat.com/post/dna-250-8198177


Just.... why? 250 W? Any conceivable universe where even more power is necessary?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TommyL (4/8/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Just.... why? 250 W? Any conceivable universe where even more power is necessary?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


For big builds like framed staple coils that ohm out at like 0.07+-


----------



## zadiac (4/8/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Just.... why? 250 W? Any conceivable universe where even more power is necessary?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Although, the 2amp charging feature makes it very attractive.


----------



## Ezekiel (4/8/16)

Very true. Im just anxiously waiting for the DNA200 firmware update... wish they could push that out first before releasing the DNA60 and DNA250. But I understand why though, getting these out (even in very limited quantities) before the FDA deadline is NB.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

